# Ricoh 3000 White Ink Looks So Dull



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

I've now used 2 kinds of pretreatment, the white ink just looks dull and bland, resulting in unhappy customers. 

I know DTG can struggle with white ink but even our Anajet Sprint printed white MUCH better than this. Any ideas?


----------



## Levelzprinting (Oct 27, 2017)

I just purchased one and having the same problem as well as color on whites looking dull. any advice is much appreciated, I'm new to the dtg game. I tried playing with the saturation, wide and or narrow. don't seem to be having any luck. thanks in advance


----------



## carllark (May 23, 2017)

Levelzprinting said:


> I just purchased one and having the same problem as well as color on whites looking dull. any advice is much appreciated, I'm new to the dtg game. I tried playing with the saturation, wide and or narrow. don't seem to be having any luck. thanks in advance


So I finally got our figured out. We spent HOURS on the phone with Anajet, only to find the circulate 1 and 2 buttons on our own. What had happened is our white ink had kinda separated, despite shaking it daily, etc. Circulating it for a few minutes mixed it back up and now it's printing incredible, so much better than I'd even hoped. We are quickly becoming pros at this machine so hit me up if you need any tips, etc.


----------

